# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Connected clothing, Wearable Experiments Inc., Sydney, Australia and New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Wearable Experiments Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Durex Fundawear -- touch over the Internet

Published on Apr 17, 2013




> Fundawear from Durex allows touch to be transferred over the internet.

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Experiments: Navigate
September 24, 2013




> The NAVIGATE Jacket helps the user find her destination using integrated LED lighting and haptic feedback. The companion app stores relevant destinations and uploads the directions to the jacket with built in GPS. Then the user can walk unimpeded with instructions being visualised on the sleeves of their jacket. Stylishly designed with NAVIGATE features tailored into the sleeve, the lights indicate how far to the next turn and the current stage of the journey. Vibrations alert the user when to turn and in which direction.

----------


## Airicist

Touching tech - wearable technology, Ben Moir | TEDxMacquarieUniversity

Published on Nov 10, 2014




> Ben is the founding member of Snepo Research where for the last 8 years he has used his diverse knowledge to design systems incorporating new hardware technology and world- class software. In 2013 Ben setup Wearable Experiments (We:eX) and heads up the technical development and integration of electronics into garments and accessories. Formally trained as an Electrical Engineer (Hons), he brings to We:eX a commercial grounding but also likes to roll up his sleeves, taking a hands on approach to design and product development. Ben has forged close alliances with high tech manufacturing facilities a short drive from the Sydney office facilitating very rapid and cost effective product development. More recently he has signed up chip manufacturers in California and part manufacturers in China and Singapore to produce large runs of wearable technology products.

----------


## Airicist

Billie Whitehouse, Wearable Experiments

Published on May 20, 2015




> Billie Whitehouse, Founder and CEO of Wearable Experiments, presented at Hardwired NYC in May 2015. She discussed how the company is combining technology and fashion to create connected underwear and fitness gear for men and women. 
> 
> Hardwired NYC is a monthly event in New York covering the intersection of hardware and software (Internet of Things, 3D printing, robotics, etc.), hosted by Matt Turck, partner at FirstMark Capital

----------


## Airicist

Football Fan Shirt
June 12, 2016

----------

